# Transferring 8mm Home Videos to DVD



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I have about 40-50 8mm video cassettes loaded with childhood videos that I would like to transfer to DVD before their quality degrades any worse than I believe they already have. The problem: I don't have a camcorder for the tapes anymore. It broke a while ago so I threw it out. :banghead:

What would I need to do this? My priority is to make this as least expensive as possible. I have a computer with 2 DVD burners. I'd be grateful if someone would be willing to walk me through the transfer process.

My casettes:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll need to look on eBay, thrift stores, and yard sales to find a working payer of some kind. And you'll want one with the RCA or S-video out jacks on it. Next you'll need a video capture card (or USB device) and recording software. You'll hook the player up to the card after you install the card and recording software in the computer. You click the record button on the software, and then the play button on the 8mm player. When the tape is done, you stop the recording. Now you can edit the recording and then burn it to DVD. There is no automated or quick process. All the video must be recorded in real time. So you're looking at say 50 tapes at 2 hours each and another 2 hours to edit/burn for a total time of 200 hours, or 8.3 days to do this. So figure out what your time is worth to you, and see if it may be cheaper to pay a digital conversion company to do it for you.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

A while ago, I bought something to transfer my VHS casettes to DVD. This is what I purchased and still own, will it work: 

honestech VHS to DVD™ 5.0 Deluxe

VHS to DVD


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yup, only instead of plugging it into your VCR, you'll plug it into your 8mm player. It'll work the same way.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

or use a company likes this to convert them for you.

http://www.canadahomemovies.com/video-transfers.php


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Steve, I'm looking to do it myself and save money. Thanks though.


----------

